# Bill Hays PFS (TAG)



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Just wanted to plink???????????? today, so I got the Ole PFS out. Measured off 20 ft and started plinking???? Here is one of many targets, but this one was good for me so I wanted to share it. This PFS comes with smaller holes for the tubes, so I drilled them out????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Plinking to me is like shooting a BB gun instead of a shotgun. Instead of destroying the target I plink it


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice shooting and of course I love the pfs lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooting buddy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well done Tag!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

mr. tag you are the pfs frame whisperer. *bows*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks boggy, I’m having a great time shooting this PFS


----------

